# Wood surpliers in the uk ? !AAAHHHH! pulling hair out



## OldWorldCraft (May 26, 2013)

Right i have spent a week trying to source exotic woods for laminating into slingshot bodies i have found one place that does box makers wood planks at 13mm x 800-1200mm L x 100-175mm W at nearly £20 a piece, and i will need to laminate three pieces together so £60 for possibly three slingshot bodies.

has any one found or knows of a good reasonably priced wood stockist in the uk.

I was also looking for a good stockist for baltic birch multiplex board if anyone knows one.

Many thanks in advance of your responses.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Slingshots are small enough that it should be really easy to find a cabinet maker, joiner, boat builder, guitar builder or some other pro craftsman with offcuts of exotic woods that are too small for them to make use of, but big enough for a slingshot or two.

See if you can find a local craft club or wood turner's club who can't point you in the right direction.

I reckon ebay or your local buy/sell/trade rags probably have a section for that sort of thing. I got all my purpleheart from a boatbuilder who saved the offcuts from a tuna boat deck. My mahogany came from a cabinet maker's estate. Sapele from a retired carpenter. Rosewood from a retired bowyer. Blackwood from a farmer who felled the tree on his land. All my ply is from the scrap pile of the cabinet makers I share my workshop with.


----------



## OldWorldCraft (May 26, 2013)

great thanks for those ideas i had not thought of them for places to search i will get on it straight away.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Use metal cores foe strength an cheap cost then buy knife scale sets of eBay to laminate to your core.


----------



## OldWorldCraft (May 26, 2013)

Yeah i was wanting to use some metal at some point, but i don't have any power tools to cut the metal or shape it but thanks i will try it at some point.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Have you converted your measurements correctly?
13mm = approx 1/2 an inch 
800 -1200 mm = approx 32 - 44 inches
100 -175 mm = approx 4 - 7 inches

True, £20 is a decent size wad of cash, but seems to me there's more than 3 frames to a plank...

Also, I heartily recommend scrounging for scraps, as the others have suggested.

Good luck. Cheers,
Remco


----------



## OldWorldCraft (May 26, 2013)

Sorry yes it was a rough geus as to how many i would get i am thinking of all types of shapes possible so i was going on a little excess around the basic biggest shape i thought i would be making but yes i will be scrounging he he he let the scrounge begin


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

What about free (solid wood) flooring samples?


----------



## OldWorldCraft (May 26, 2013)

oooohhhh now that's an idea i will be investigating that option. thanks man.


----------

